# Horses dead and dying in Egypt.. no tourists



## JosieB (8 February 2011)

Be warned there are some awful pictures here of horses starving, dying and dead because their owners (who supply horses to tourists) cannot afford to feed them. They are just being left tied up to die. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-death-tourism-troubled-region-dwindles.html


----------



## Kat (8 February 2011)

The best thing we can do is support The Brooke who have a significant presence in Egypt already and work with the people who drive the Kaleshs.


----------



## pastie2 (8 February 2011)

Well, I have never seen horses go downhill so quicky........... 15 days, I dont think so. They have been emaciated for a long time, what an excuse!!!


----------



## SusieT (8 February 2011)

Exactly Pastie, tourists should be ashamed of themselves for going anywhere near these horses in the first place. 
That said it is horrendous for the poor animals in teh first place that they are in this situation


----------



## Saucisson (8 February 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Well, I have never seen horses go downhill so quicky........... 15 days, I dont think so. They have been emaciated for a long time, what an excuse!!!
		
Click to expand...

The grey horse that bloke's sat on doesn't exactly look like he's living the high life either.

Poor things though, echo the above, support The Brooke and don't go on donkey/horse rides on these poor beasts.


----------



## Rosehip (8 February 2011)

Some of those corpses have been there longer than 12/14 days... Even in that heat and with scavengers eating the dead there is no way the level of decomposition shown on the picture with the grey covered over with the chestnut, and the bay in the foreground. 
One thing I need to ask though - if the locals are needing to attract tourists back so that they can feed their animals, why are they not clearing up and burning/burying the bodies? I sure as hell wouldnt visit a place riddled with corpses and smelling like a mass grave!


----------



## Always Blue (8 February 2011)

so sad! poor animals!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 February 2011)

Now this is truly heartbreaking.

Poor horses


----------



## jodie3 (8 February 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Well, I have never seen horses go downhill so quicky........... 15 days, I dont think so. They have been emaciated for a long time, what an excuse!!!
		
Click to expand...

When I read the thread title I didn't think they could have deteriorated that quickly, although I would imagine they probably weren't particularly well fed to start with.

There was a horrible picture in the Mail last week of a man and his horse in the middle of the protests, the horse had fallen and another protestor was attacking it with what looked like a machete while the owner tried to proect it.


----------



## mle22 (8 February 2011)

Totally agree with others who have said support the Brooke. If you want to help send them some money - every little helps


----------



## Piglet (8 February 2011)

Horrible photos, Brooke do a fantastic job although no money could ever be enough, when I got married several years ago we asked people to donate money to either Brooke Hospital or Cancer Research.  All my horsey-animal loving friends gave to Brooke.  We got lots of money but there will never be enough.


----------



## Nalod (7 July 2011)

Brooke have stopped offering food at the moment to the horses in Egypt.  The Egypt Society for the Mercy of Animals (ESMA) are feeding every day and are asking for donations to help.  I agree, this hasn't happened overnight but I was so moved by the images I've donated as much as I can afford and myself and a friend are organising an event to raise funds - 

EQUESTRIAN CAR BOOT SALE - SUNDAY 31st JULY 2011, 10.30am to 4.00pm
Quality of Life Animal Sanctuary 
Lakeside Farm
Clawton,
Holsworthy, 
Devon EX22 6PP

Please support this event if you can.  A great day out for all the family as you can look around the animal sanctuary too.  Refreshments available. Free admission to buyers (donations welcome though) and £10 per table to sellers. 
Link to ESMA and the work they're doing - http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/esma.egypt


----------



## Aces_High (7 July 2011)

I must admit, I do think they can drop condition that quickly in 15 days.  These horses would never have looked like a UK horse to start with and the rapid deterioration will be down to dehydration as much as malnutrition.  The people in Egypt who run these tourist rides will be unable to buy food for themselves let alone for their animals.  If I was in that situation I can tell you I'd be worrying about food for myself and my family before the horses etc.  It might sound very harsh but it's reality.  It's a very sad situation. Rossdales have just raised a huge amount of money for an Egyptian charity.  Here's the link for anyone interested or who would like to donate.  http://www.rossdales.com/news.php?story=000122


----------



## stencilface (7 July 2011)

I did a triathlon in aid of the Brooke in April, but now I feel like I need to give more money. 

FWIW when I went to Egypt (2004) I did ride the horses, yes they were slimmer than we choose to keep our horses, but they were well looked after. It does not pay to be an ounce overweight in a hot country human or horse! TBH I'm glad I did, I know the guy I went with would treat his horses as well as he was able, after being after to provide for his family. Sad situation all round really


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 July 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			The best thing we can do is support The Brooke who have a significant presence in Egypt already and work with the people who drive the Kaleshs.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that the Brooke have now stopped helping the pyramid horses  ESMA are doing their best, but have now run out of funds 

J&C


----------



## intouch (7 July 2011)

http://www.thebrookeegypt.org/updates

It's my understanding that the tourist trade has picked up, but the horseowners are still relying on the charities to provide food for the horses.  It's the Brooke's policy to educate owners and provide veterinary clinics, which they still are doing.  

I trust the administrators at the Brooke to know what is best, after all, they have been in Egypt for many years.  I don't think we can sit at our PC and criticise.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2011)

Support spana too.    Nit enough support. For spana.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2011)

Sorry.   S.p.a.n.a


----------



## stacey_lou (8 July 2011)

Oh my word!! I imagined it to be bad when i clicked on the link but wow!!! 

Something must be done about this surley? Its amazing how many people are willing to donate hundreds for things like Children in need and comic relief but you ask people to donate to help animals they couldnt care less. 

Yes people need help to but its people that do this to anmials they dont do it to them selves!


----------



## intouch (8 July 2011)

stacey_lou said:



			Yes people need help to but its people that do this to anmials they dont do it to them selves!
		
Click to expand...

That's why the Brooke put so much emphasis on educating the owners.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2011)

I refuse to give antoney to children in need.  Only animals in need


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2011)

Sorry any money that should read


----------



## Nalod (9 July 2011)

Below is the link from this weeks feeding, along with some photos.  Some of the owners have been given simple things such as saddle cloths, fly fringes etc, to improve the horses lives.  Feeding continues but more needs to be done.  There's an on line auction on Facebook to raise money too, so bid or donate if you can.  The people helping at the feeding station are volunteers, some from the UK too.  They work long hours to help these poor horses and at times it must be soul destroying.  They are also trying to educate the owners too as there are so many little things that would make the horses lives a little more bareable, which is why they're taking tack etc from the UK.  Look how many of the horses have chain head collars on!  When I think how pampered my horses are, it breaks my heart to see the sorry state these poor horses are in .

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.230363480328310.65787.121866407844685


----------



## MagicMelon (10 July 2011)

Its so sad. When I went to Egypt I was horrified by the state of them and that was 2 years ago before all the problems.  This doesn't surprise me at all.  If only I won the lottery, I'd move there and rescue them all!


----------



## alfiesmum (11 July 2011)

the horses are a disgrace in egypt (and in other countries) but this is not a new problem, hubby and me were there holidaying about 3 years ago at xmas time and we were nearly linched for trying to take a picture of the state of them, poor souls, i did ask the tour guide at the time if there was a governing body like the sspca or equivalent but sadly not.


----------



## Milanesa (11 July 2011)

Hey also support spana they work with horses and ponies all over the world and have been doing work in egypt too to give the horses new bits etc I saw the difference for myself when I passed through Cairo last year. Ponies all had nice new bits in. A big thankyou to all the charities that are out there helping these poor animals.


----------

